# Nachkampf Schurkenskillung gesucht



## Demon (22. März 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Rift Gemeinde,

da ich ursprünglich von WoW komme, ich jedoch zu Rift wechseln möchte, habe ich vorher noch eine allgemeine Fragen zum Schurken in Rift, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir behilflich sein.

Da ich leidenschaftlicher Rogue-Spieler (pre Cata) war, im PvE (Mutilate) sowie PvP, würde ich gerne in Rift so skillen, dass es dem Spielerlebnis des Schurken in WoW sehr nahe kommt bzw. identisch ist. Konkret heißt das:

Ist es möglich den Schurken in Rift als reine Nahkampf-DPS-Maschine zu skillen? Welche Seelenkombination ist hierfür am geeignetsten? Mir geht es um die max. DPS und den max. Burst-DMG.

Dachte hier an 2. Varianten:

Klingentänzer/Assassine/Nachtklinge oder 

Klingentänzer/Assassine/Risspirscher

Welche Variante bietet sich mehr als reine Nahkampf-DPS Klasse an? Gerne auch mit Link zur Skillung. 

Über eine geeignete PvP Nahkampfskillung würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Danke bereits im Voraus


----------



## VIRUS114 (22. März 2011)

Beste Info fürs lvln , pvp , Raid 

http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?5777-Der-Schurke-und-du.-Einsteiger-Guide-PvE-PvP-LvLing


----------



## Shelung (5. April 2011)

Auch wenn der post schon ein bisschen steht möchte ich einmal Werbung zur Nachtklinge machen.


Man kann es super als only Nahkampf skillung nehmen und dank einiger Fähigkeiten später hast du einen unmenschlichen Burst.

Aber ich möchte auf die Vielseitigkeit eingehen.

Die Nachtklinge hat eine Standard Fernkampf Fähigkeit die sogar einen dot auslöst. *Feuerstachel*  Sowie später Kraft des Zwielichts. Und einen aoe Fernkampf zauber. 


Was ist daran so toll?   Sollte man im pvp nicht an einen Fernkämpfer ran kommen oder es haut einer ab so kann man ihn aus der ferne befeuern *gilt auch für pve wenn der boss mal aoe macht oder so* und ihn mit Flammenstoß zu finishen. 

Das macht im Grunde keinen außerirdischen schaden aber es reicht um jemanden umzubringen.


Doch jetzt komme ich zu dem Gefahrenpunkt für jeden Fernkämpfer.   Und zwar Schwarze Raserei.  Es Entfernt die Abklingzeit von Dämmerschlag *Also melee burst* und vor allem Kraft des Zwielicht. Gleichzeitig werden ihre Energiekosten um 50% verringert. Und das für 15 Sekunden.

Wenn man genug Crit hat dann verzweifelt in der zeit jeder Jäger der einem weg rennt und jeder Magier der dich verbrennen will. 




Und als kleinen Bonus:  Transzendenz des Zwielicht:  -Entfernt HEILBARE Schadenseffekte und Immunisiert den schurken 3 sekunden lang gegen ALLE Schadenseffekte. 
                                      Blackout: - Für 6 Sekunden Verfehlen ALLE Schadensangriffe den Schurken. 


Eine Möglichkeit: http://seelenplaner....net/#rogue;6;28,5003022502200001;31,32551332122111253101;36
*Kein non plus ultra*



Natürlich ist Nachtklinge nicht DER Skill aber mir macht er spaß 



Ach ja er ist mit Abstand wohl der beste Elite killer. Dank des 50% reduziertem Tempos durch Kraft des Zwielicht kann man ihn endlos im kreis kiten.
Sollte er an dich kommen kannst du deine Schadensreduzierungs oder Immunitätszauber einwerfen und mit Hilfe vom Risspirscher baum auch gerade wieder nach vorne durch jumpen^^


----------

